
Teen Finds Her Flickr Image On Bus Stop Ad - charzom
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/09/24/tech/main3290986.shtml?source=RSSattr=World_3290986
======
karzeem
The lawsuit notwithstanding, does anyone know if Virgin really did anything
wrong here? What torts, as I'm told they say in law school.

I ask because from what I can tell, they didn't _quite_ do anything that
should get them into legal hot water. They followed the terms of the CC
license. The only trouble spot is that they didn't get the girl's permission,
but it would be easy to argue that she gave the photographer implicit rights
to the image and thus would have little say in how it's used.

Obviously, though, her complaint is understandable. If only as a courtesy,
Virgin certainly should have contacted the photographer to say that they were
using the image in a large campaign. But unfortunately, I'm not sure there's a
legal recourse. What we've got here is a failure to communicate.

~~~
eru
And it seems they did not mention the name of the photographer like it was
required.

